# can you refrigerate soaked beans, instead of cooking immediately?



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

i presoaked some beans overnight, intending to cook them in the morning like usual. but then dh got some crazy violent flu and had a 103 fever and i couldn't get them cooked, so i drained them and fridged em. that's fine, right? for a couple days?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't see a problem with this.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

They'll last longer and better if you don't drain them. I, um, well I've gotten distracted and after soaking beans, I've realized that I can't cook them very soon, so I rinse them, and put in fresh water and plop them in the frig, and a couple times I've left them for 4 or 5 days. I did that once with drained beans and they got slimy on the bottom, but the ones covered with water were perfectly fine.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Oh sure you can, I change the water before cooking them.


----------



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------

